# wie "installiere" ich die erkannte Festplatte



## Xzarus (11. August 2004)

Ok... Ich habe ein fast lächerliches Problem!
Ich habe eine Western Digital Festplatte 80GB in meinen Computer als Slave eingebaut.
Das erfreuliche: Sie wurde unter Bios beim Hochfahren sofort erkannt ;-) Ist ja nicht unbedingt selbstverständlich

Ich hatte jetzt beim Start von Windows erwartet, dass Plug & Play Alarm schlägt, jedoch nichts dergleichen...
Es war eine Diskette mit den Treibern beigelegt, jedoch weiss ich jetzt nicht, wie ich die Festplatte in Betrieb nehmen kann.  

Hoffentlich könnt ihr mir helfen
Xzarus


----------



## aquasonic (11. August 2004)

Du musst sie zuerst partitionieren bevor du sie brauchen kannst


----------



## Xzarus (11. August 2004)

stimmt... was für ein peinliches problem lol

doch jetzt habe ich ein "richtiges" problem

Laut der Beschreibung muss ich die beigelegte Diskette als "bootdiskette" missbrauchen:
gesagt, getan

also kam das "Data Lifeguard Tool"-Programm auf den Bildschirm und fragte, ob ich die Festplatte formatieren bzw. partitionieren will....
NATÜRLICH!
so... jetzt wurde nach meiner Bootdiskette gefragt (ich habe windows 98)

also habe ich noch schnell eine erstellt (das ist doch das über formatieren und "systemdateien kopieren" oder nich?!)
zumindestens habei ich die eingelegt und dann kam am ende des prozesses (immer noch in DOS-Manier)

wirting cw.err file cause way 09 unrecoverable excpetion

gulp, was hat dasn jetzt zu bedeuten?


----------



## aquasonic (11. August 2004)

Du machst eine Startdiskette mit Windows 98 (Rechtsklick auf Arbeitsplatz und dort irgendwo, der Button heisst "Startdiskette erstellen") und dann startest du den PC neu von der Diskette. Wenn dann a:> stehst tippst du "fdisk" ein und dann kannst du dort deine neue HD partitionieren.


----------



## Xzarus (11. August 2004)

ok... das hat teilweise geklappt!

nachdem die "integrität" der festplatte überprüft wurde, wurde mir als speicherplatz der Festplatte nur 10 781 angezeigt (bei einer 80GB) festplatte!

ausserdem wird jetzt unter windows explorer zwar eine weitere partition anzeigt (festplatte), doch wenn ich diese anwählen will, kommt folgende mitteilung:

Auf E:\ kann nicht zugegriffen werden.
Ein an das System angeschlosses Gerät funktioniert nicht.


----------



## aquasonic (11. August 2004)

Formatieren solltest du sie natürlich auch noch...Ich weiss nicht ob du das mit Windows 98 im GUI machen kannst...

Das mit den 10 GB, da kann ich dir leider auch nicht weiterhelfen, das sollte eigentlech scho gehen...


----------



## SpitfireXP (11. August 2004)

Die 10 Gig könnte an der PLatte liegen. Überprüfe mal die Jumpereinstellung.


----------



## Xzarus (12. August 2004)

ob ihr es glauben wollt oder nicht ;-), aber telefon-hotlines, können MANCHMAL sowohl kompetent als auch schnell sein.

ich habe bei der firma angerufen und innerhalb von 4 minuten hatte ich die lösung (es war ein recht banales Problem)

Ersteinmal danke für euren Einsatz!
Für alle, die auch auf diesen Artikel stossen folgendes:
unter http://www.microsoft.com nach 263044 und 243450 suchen, welches Updates für fdisk sind.

denn unter Win98 kann es sein, dass die Kapazität der Festplatte falsch angezeigt wird.

Nun gut... bei mir wurden von 80GB trotzdem nur 76,5 erkannt, aber im Vergleich zu 10  

Wiegesagt! Es  jetzt *freu*

Danke nochmal!


----------



## mieserpisser (12. August 2004)

Und wenn du die Platte in zwei Partitionen a 40GB aufteilst, hast du die gesamte Kapazität.
Das is noch besser als 76,5
Wobei das ganze sicherlich um ein paar MB schwanken dürfte, weil die Hersteller nicht richtig rechnen.
Die meisten rechnen 1000MB = 1GB


----------

